# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Fish spa in Asia...

## Asia

There are fish spas popping up all over Asia. You won't believe what they do there. You put your feet in a tub filled with fish that eat DEAD SKIN and let them eat away at your callouses!

Have you done anything awkward like this for beauty? When and where?

----------


## davidsmith36

That's not awkward. For this treatment, people charge in other countries.

----------


## steffidsouza46

I found the best Bangkok in a few weeks and want to try a fish spa. (Yes, I am aware of sanitary issues/infections/etc, but I'm going anyway.)

----------

